# The Elio



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So there's a new American car maker coming next year. It's initial offering is a cool 2 seater that will get 84 MPG and have a base price of $6,800. The Elio would be nice to getting to and from work or just putting around to the grocery store or whatever. Not a miscle car by any means, but still an interesting idea. OH, and they will be made in the USA of mostly "North American" parts.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Are open wheel cars street legal?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

They seem to think this one will be. It will be interesting to follow this thing and see if it goes anywhere.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I heard they took some orders, like 17000 orders last year. Then another car company bought them and nothing. Guess they are back in business. 
If I remember correctly they are classified as a bike to get around crash testing BS.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ahem. The last attempt at a 3 wheel inexpensive car.

Enjoy!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lets see how it runs and holds up over the course of a few years. I will not be in line for quite a while.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Ahem. The last attempt at a 3 wheel inexpensive car.
> 
> Enjoy!


I dunno, looks like fun to me.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

1959 BMW Isetta 300 Three-Wheel Special Export Model | The Bruce Weiner Microcar Museum 2013 | RM Sotheby's

Anyone remember these? My dad rebuilt several and if anyone ever saw a lemon yellow Isetta 300 running around Colorado Springs in the late 60's that was my dad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Elios were supposed to have been in production and on the road this year. I came close to putting the money down for one, then I decided to hold off. I figured it was smarter to see if the little, new company actually got its crap together to go into production, and to see if the product was reliable, as Camel said.

It looked like a super little commuter for me. Crazy-good fuel mileage and enough room for me and my gear to go to work and back and not get wet when it rained.

The other good thing was that parts were so generic that they could be bought locally, were take some damage.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If ELIO is ever built Elio #8019 is mine. I Went all in on one some time back. I would not recommend doing so unless you have $1000 you can afford to lose. ELIO has not been able to raise the cash need and have missed several mile stone. You will not see production in 2016 as it stands now


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

The Elio is a silly car. Too impractical to be your only car, much better off buying a used civic for the same dollar, and too basic for someone who has any other car already.
I put this in the same category as a Smartcar. Interesting, but not something you really consider.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 12858

Is this it? 
It would be handy to go grocery shopping or maybe golfing, but I would never take it on the freeway. 
Always remember, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. If it is made small, it will give up strength, and to get 80 MPH, it has to as light as a feather.
This thing doesn't look substantial enough to survive a hard collision with a pickup truck. I read about the safety features, but still, a 5 ton truck could run over top of it. And 3 airbags may not be enough to save your hide, a side impact could be fatal.
Because, it is essentially a 3 wheeled motorcycle with a body added. At least that it how it looks to me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If they can keep the price under their $7000 target and 80 mpg it would make a good choice for a second vehicle. I suspect insurance will be fairly inexpensive too since it doesn't cost much to replace and with it's lightweight body and relatively low HP engine it will do less damage than a 3500 lb vehicle.

For people who ride bikes it's probably a lot safer than a motorcycle. I wouldn't rule out getting one for errands I'd normally run on the bike except it's warmer and rain proof unlike the bike.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I heard they took some orders, like 17000 orders last year. Then another car company bought them and nothing. Guess they are back in business.
> If I remember correctly they are classified as a bike to get around crash testing BS.


My first thought was "An enclosed motorcycle."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

According the their web site, they have 45,634 reserved. 
I can't find anything about when they are going to kick the first one out the door.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> 1959 BMW Isetta 300 Three-Wheel Special Export Model | The Bruce Weiner Microcar Museum 2013 | RM Sotheby's
> 
> Anyone remember these? My dad rebuilt several and if anyone ever saw a lemon yellow Isetta 300 running around Colorado Springs in the late 60's that was my dad.


WOW! Did you see what that sold for? $40,000!!
There were two of these among the student body when I went to high school in the 1960's.
And a good friend had a three wheel, two seater Messerschmitt, made by the factory that made fighter planes in WWII Germany. I wonder what that would be worth now?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have followed the Elio for a couple of years now. I find it very interesting. They have lobbied all the states and have gotten around the laws mandating helmets for them in most areas. It will be insured as a motorcycle, but they say they are building it to survive crash tests just like a 5 star rated car, even though it technically won't require said testing. It is a good idea. They even have a pitch where instead of a monthly payment, every time you fill up with gas, they "double charge" you , with the extra amount going towards the payment of the vehicle. 

That being said, it was due to begin production in late 2014, then 2015, then first quarter 2016, then mid 2016, now "by the end of 2016". I was tempted to put in a reservation, but I don't have the money to lose. I think they honestly WANT to get the ball rolling , I just don't fully trust that they ever will.


----------

